# GIRL OR BOY 12 week scan



## Lula32

Just wondering if anyone has any guesses if boy or girl?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150715_1_112.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 42









IMG_7795.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 46









IMG_7794.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 46


----------



## Lula32

I've had lots of girl guesses but scared to get my hopes up!


----------



## Lula32

I also have these pics
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150715_1_24.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 41









IMG_20150715_1_2.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Misscalais

Hmm. Maybe :pink:


----------



## Lula32

Thanks Misscalais... do you say maybe cause the nub's not very clear?


----------



## embeth

I think girl too! Isn't very clear but I think the other shots look girl just a guess really tho xx


----------



## winterbabies3

I think I see girl nub!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:pink:


----------



## Lula32

Thanks all! Bevziibubble - just checking you are confident in your guess? can you tell me why you think girl? I was worried the nub wasn't clear :)


----------



## Misscalais

Lula32 said:


> Thanks Misscalais... do you say maybe cause the nub's not very clear?

I think i see the nub but its not very clear. But bub does look girly :)


----------



## Lula32

Thanks :)


----------



## mummof1

Girl!


----------



## Hotbell312

I think girl


----------



## Lula32

Thanks so much everyone :) I've had lots of girl guesses (only a couple of boy guesses) but still scared to get my hopes up! How confident is everyone in their guess?


----------



## rwhite

Maybe a hint of a girl nub on the third pic, but I couldn't say for sure :)


----------



## Lula32

Thanks so much :) 
Any other guesses??


----------



## madseasons

:pink: ....looks like a potty shot in the one pick!!!


----------



## Lula32

thanks :) that's what I thought just wasn't sure how reliable potty shot was at 12 weeks!


----------



## Lula32

any other guesses? :)


----------



## Kerrie-x

Girl


----------



## muffingirl

Girl x


----------



## babyno9

Girl.


----------



## Lula32

Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Lula32

any final guesses :) ?


----------



## Nikie

Girl!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I'd guess girl based on the first pic


----------



## Cornfieldland

Do you have a update if it was a girl or boy?


----------



## Tesh23

Girl!!!!


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------

